# Serpent mini advice



## KlutcH (9/7/16)

Howzit guys and ladies. I need some advice on a few builds for the serpent mini, how many raps, id etc...

Atm I have a bellus running duel but always same build every time. 26g 6 rap 2.5 id.. i have been watching some reviews about the serpent mini and I am pretty impressed so far.. 

Any help would be appreciated 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Throat Punch (9/7/16)

Follow Matt's advice and do a spaced coil 

I did it this way and she vapes like a boss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/7/16)

Ive just been using the comp coils she came with and been happily vaping at a range of 20-35 watts


----------



## Caveman (9/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive just been using the comp coils she came with and been happily vaping at a range of 20-35 watts


Yup same here. I would probably throw in some SS coils for TC but don't reckon I need to that any time soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (10/7/16)

Thañks guys

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/7/16)

@KieranD organised me a Serpent mini, I collected it yesterday morning at his shop here in the South. Thanks again for the awesome customer service!!

This tank is a little smaller than expected, my first thought was "meh", I disassembled the tank, gave it a good clean etc, used the twisted coil that came with it vaping at 20.5w. I must say for its size this tank is pretty amazing, I have vaped from the goblins and I prefer the Serpent mini hands down.

If anyone is looking for a small stealthy tank I highly recommend the serpent mini, very very easy to build on and wick, No leaks what so ever, I have not experienced any spit back yet.

Only thing to be careful of is the screws on the deck, do not tighten them to hard, I almost cross threaded them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/7/16)

KlutcH said:


> @KieranD organised me a Serpent mini, I collected it yesterday morning at his shop here in the South. Thanks again for the awesome customer service!!
> 
> This tank is a little smaller than expected, my first thought was "meh", I disassembled the tank, gave it a good clean etc, used the twisted coil that came with it vaping at 20.5w. I must say for its size this tank is pretty amazing, I have vaped from the goblins and I prefer the Serpent mini hands down.
> 
> ...


i have been tightening them very tight to the point i stripped one of screws. so you dont do it so tight? in a review the guy was saying if you move the legs of the coil the coil should not move. thats why i was tightening it so much so that when moving the coil legs the coil would stay still> How are you doing it?


----------



## KlutcH (12/7/16)

Same thing happened to me but i managed to get the screw loose. I then just made sure they are a little tight so the coil cant move kinda thing. Instead of snipping the wire I wiggled the excess off and the coil didnt budge so i reckon its tight enough. Ohm reading has gone up by .2 but that i think is normal but no issues yet. 

I rate just tighten both screws a little then wiggle the excess off, if it comes lose then its not tight enough.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/7/16)

ah i se


KlutcH said:


> Same thing happened to me but i managed to get the screw loose. I then just made sure they are a little tight so the coil cant move kinda thing. Instead of snipping the wire I wiggled the excess off and the coil didnt budge so i reckon its tight enough. Ohm reading has gone up by .2 but that i think is normal but no issues yet.
> 
> I rate just tighten both screws a little then wiggle the excess off, if it comes lose then its not tight enough.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ah i see. Hay i have a tip for you which has helped me with snipping the wire and preventing it touching the chimney sides. What i do it after you screw down the coil leg. Basically bend the wire upwards in a 90 degrees way. from there you can basically snip it quite easy and it doesnt affect it touching the chimney as the wire now comes out from the top of the deck and not the sides.


----------



## KlutcH (12/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> ah i se
> 
> Ah i see. Hay i have a tip for you which has helped me with snipping the wire and preventing it touching the chimney sides. What i do it after you screw down the coil leg. Basically bend the wire upwards in a 90 degrees way. from there you can basically snip it quite easy and it doesnt affect it touching the chimney as the wire now comes out from the top of the deck and not the sides.



Thanks, I will give it a try next time


----------

